# "BLANK CANVAS"



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 27, 2011)

Two from north of the border and one from Oklahoma we have a three way collaboration of blanks now called "BLANK CANVAS'. The artist (Jessie) uses the tubes as her canvas and then the artist (Marla) cast the tubes into blanks and then the old Italian tries his best to equal both of the aforementioned artist by turning them into pens. As always all comments welcome, A special thanks to Marla and Jessie.


----------



## lorbay (Oct 27, 2011)

Man they are absolutely stunning.

Lin.


----------



## Whaler (Oct 27, 2011)

WOW, Roy the three of you really did it with that one.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 27, 2011)

If I hadn't seen it, I wouldn't believe you could paint an entire MURAL on a pen blank. Great work by all of you.


----------



## gingerwood (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow.....


----------



## Toni (Oct 27, 2011)

awesome pens batman!


----------



## boxerman (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow awesome pens.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 27, 2011)

Roy,

That turned out better than I imagined!!  What a great collaboration!


----------



## MarkD (Oct 27, 2011)

Amazing! Now that's ART!


----------



## Simplex (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice! I've seen something similar once before and remember that they sold for ALOT.  Great work!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 27, 2011)

The first one looks much like the prints from the Audubon Society.  The second one is my favorite.  Fine work all the way around.  I think you have a new winner there.


----------



## CSue (Oct 27, 2011)

I really love those!  The Koi is perfect on that pen!   Congrats to all three of you!


----------



## RichF (Oct 27, 2011)

Stunning.  True works of art.


----------



## terryf (Oct 27, 2011)

Damn thats nice - how many hours per pen from start to finish Roy?


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 27, 2011)

those are amazing


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 28, 2011)

That's very impressive. I like those a lot.


----------



## fiferb (Oct 28, 2011)

Definitely a winner. Beautiful work!


----------



## txbob (Oct 28, 2011)

Lots of folks keep asking what a $1000 pen looks like. Well, there's three very nice examples. Congrarts to all the artists involved.

txbob


----------



## Gilrock (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow awesome pens!  You've just given me an idea how my artistic wife might participate in my hobby.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 28, 2011)

That has some real wow factor! Awesome pens


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 28, 2011)

Always wanted to do something like that.  Its a small canvas but a big deal. All beauties.


----------



## 76winger (Oct 28, 2011)

That's really stunning results from a great collaboration. Beautiful pens!


----------



## turbowagon (Oct 28, 2011)

Great work by all involved!  And the end result is even greater than the sum of its parts.

What a nice collaboration!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 28, 2011)

ROY, this is just a beautiful writing "masterpiece". Remember when Jonathan (don't hear from him anymore) used to offer these? Your collaborative work is even more impressive.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 28, 2011)

Marla,Jessie and I all thank each one for your kind words, and Peter yes I do remember Jonathan and miss him and others who no longer hang out here, on the first PITH a number of years ago, he was my recipient and was I honored when he said it sits on his piano.


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful! 1st class all the way from everyone involved in their creation.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice to see some work like that, Collaborations are a good thing when they result in pens like those.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 28, 2011)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Remember when Jonathan (don't hear from him anymore) used to offer these? Your collaborative work is even more impressive.


 
I remember Jonathan as well.  He had a couple of newspaper write ups as well as a local TV news segment done on his work.  Would love to know he is doing alright.  Maybe he got back into his music full time.


----------



## Jester777 (Oct 28, 2011)

terryf said:


> Damn thats nice - how many hours per pen from start to finish Roy?



The pens take me roughly an hour and a half to paint, depending on the image. The cranes took me a little longer, about two. This is Jessie, and thank you for all the kind comments I'm so lucky to be working with two such talented people as Roy and Marla.


----------



## broitblat (Oct 29, 2011)

!!!

  -Barry


----------



## wizard (Oct 29, 2011)

Roy , Those are gorgeous and unique pens.....love the lighter looking one with the crane. They look like a Oklahoman version of Maki-E.....Great job by you and your collaborators. Regards, Doc


----------



## Gagler (Oct 29, 2011)

Those are some of the best-looking pens I have seen!


----------



## nsfr1206 (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome here, Jessie! Very nice work from both of you.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 29, 2011)

Those are outstanding.


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome work.  Very nice.


----------



## gingerwood (Oct 30, 2011)

What type of paint do you use?  I was thinking of trying to paint some tubes during my long winter hiatus.


----------



## joefyffe (Jan 29, 2012)

Lotta WOW factor, there, you three!!!


----------

